# Turbinada and demerara sugars



## pepseamani (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried either Turbinada or demerara sugars in their rubs or cures? I just recently read a rub recipe that called for Turbinada sugar. So I figured I would give it a try. Actually I got both. Have to love the Bulk Barn. From what I have read they are very similar. Demerara has more of a molasses flavour, and turbinada is crystal form. Essentially not fully refined sugar. Also it appears to be a little more resistant to heat, than regular brown sugar.
I was thinking that one or both would be great on bacon, or a rub for a smoked shoulder.
Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## 3montes (Feb 20, 2010)

I just picked up some turbinado or raw sugar the other day. I want to try it in some of my rubs. You are correct in noting that it takes the heat better than brown sugar but to me that is neither here nor there. I like the dark rich looking bark you get from using brown sugar. My plan is to cut it in with the brown sugar not to entirely replace it. 

What I am interested in seeing is if it helps in eliminating the clumping or pebble forming that brown sugar creates when mixing rubs. I always run rubs through a sifter before bottling or bagging it. There are always little rocks of brown sugar that have formed when mixing it with other ingredients. I have to use a mortar and pestle to break them up to get them to run through the sifter.
I have never heard of the demerara sugar you have mentiond but the idea of a molasses flavored sugar is intriguing.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 20, 2010)

try here  thread from this week ..just sayin    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89515


----------



## coyote (Feb 20, 2010)

I love that stuff. and when I use it as a rub. and let set over night it seems to melt and go deep into the meat. yummy for sure.


----------



## pepseamani (Feb 21, 2010)

I just used it last night on my ribs. It turned out really well. Still had a nice darkened colour to it, and a nice sweet flavour. I think I overdid it with the cayenne and cumin though. 
Sorry, tripleBQ, I did not even know that that thread had been posted. Probably should have searched a little harder.
Have a great day folks.

Cheers


----------

